# More proof rural commissioners need a reality check



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://utahpoliticalcapitol.com/201...g-70-property-tax-hike-as-coal-monies-dry-up/

Well Sevier County is facing a budget deficit of $2.4 million. Property taxes are raising 70% and the county has to cut its budget by nearly 10% across the board.

Maybe these commissioners stuck decades in the past need to quit hurting their local areas by not finding new and more innovative economic ways forward. Instead they didn't plan for the future, continue the fight on coal, and it is finally coming to bite them in the ass. Of course this will be another "blame the Feds" moment in Utah history, but it's time to blame the commissioners and economic development specialists who found no new ways to economic prosperity in the world we live in today. They are stuck in the world we lived in a few decades ago and instead of looking to change they look to stay the same.


----------

